# Marx's Picture Thread



## Marx` (Feb 28, 2007)

P.cambridgei:






P.regalis:






P.fasciata:






P.irminia:






A.geniculata:






B.emilia:






A.versicolor:






B.smithi:


----------



## thunderthief (Feb 28, 2007)

Excellent collection you have there, especially love the A. Geniculata, A. Versicolor and the B. Smithi.


----------



## funnylori (Feb 28, 2007)

Stunning!


----------



## pinkzebra (Feb 28, 2007)

Wow, those are some gorgeous Ts! They are all among my favorites. I am dying to get my hands on a B. emilia. Very nice Ts and great photos!


----------



## TRON (Feb 28, 2007)

Great pics and T´s. What´s the size of this smithi? Looks really big!


----------



## Ms. Peaches (Feb 28, 2007)

Beautiful collection. The P.cambridgei's are really starting to grow on me.


----------



## Natemass (Feb 28, 2007)

awesome collection and nice pictures keep them coming


----------



## Marx` (Feb 28, 2007)

smithi is about 6-7cm body now


----------



## Marx` (Mar 6, 2007)

:evil:


----------



## Becky (Mar 7, 2007)

can't wait til my emilia looks like that... gorgeous spiders! smithi is lovely too! Cambridgei are such pretty spiders.. i do love them!


----------



## TheNatural (Mar 7, 2007)

wow, psicodelic 70´s pics? very nice classic collection man


----------



## maddox (Mar 7, 2007)

Nice pic man.:clap: We have very nice spiders in Poland


----------



## Marx` (Mar 8, 2007)




----------



## P. Novak (Mar 8, 2007)

Your enclosures look very interesting, mind posting some? Great pics and collection. I need to get a versi in my collection.


----------



## Marx` (Mar 8, 2007)




----------



## Doezsha (Mar 8, 2007)

Awesome pics and you have a very nice collection.


----------



## Banza (Mar 8, 2007)

Doezsha said:


> Awesome pics and you have a very nice collection.


yeah, I agree  Your B. emilia is lovely!


----------



## Syngyne (Mar 8, 2007)

Marx` said:


>


Someone looks comfy.


----------



## Marx` (Mar 9, 2007)

no no no, trousers lies on desk


----------



## Marx` (Mar 9, 2007)




----------



## Syngyne (Mar 9, 2007)

Marx` said:


> no no no, trousers lies on desk


Sorry, I meant the T. Look's like he's just lounging around.


----------



## funnylori (Mar 10, 2007)

Whoa! Another amazing photo!


----------



## Marx` (Mar 23, 2007)




----------



## Marx` (Mar 23, 2007)




----------



## Marx` (Apr 6, 2007)

NEW PHOTOS !!!


----------



## Marx` (Apr 7, 2007)




----------



## Doezsha (Apr 7, 2007)

Very nice photos bro


----------



## Yuki (Apr 8, 2007)

Marx` said:


>


HAHA i love it!


----------



## Marx` (Apr 22, 2007)




----------



## Marx` (May 30, 2007)




----------



## Marx` (May 30, 2007)




----------



## P. Novak (May 30, 2007)

Gorgeous B.emilia. Looks just like mine.  Is yours a female?

Keep the pics coming!


----------



## Marx` (May 31, 2007)

Yes, female :]


----------



## Marx` (Oct 29, 2007)




----------



## pinkzebra (Oct 29, 2007)

Why do I never tire of looking at pics of a beautiful B. smithi? Very nice T you have there!

Jen


----------



## butch4skin (Oct 31, 2007)

Nice emilia. My personal favorite brachy, next to klassi of course.


----------

